# bitchx configuration help



## fbp_ (Jul 31, 2002)

how/where do you set a new default server and nick?

might be a dumb question, but i dont seem to have a man page


----------



## wiz (Jul 31, 2002)

you don't make sense


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 1, 2002)

Ok, I'd have to do some digging to find what file it is that BitchX prefs are stored in but here's a work around.  

After starting BitchX:

1) type /server irc.newnet.net (or whatever you are using)

2) type /join #channel   (to join whatever channel you want to join)  


That should do it.  If you need more help just message me on AIM @ BMD98 or MSN @ dixonbm@hotmail.com


----------



## fbp_ (Aug 1, 2002)

well yeah, i knew that  

when it starts up though it autojoins irc.bitchx.com and uses my login as my nick, i would like to find a way to change that so i dont have to do it manually every time 

thanks anyway though


----------



## dixonbm (Aug 1, 2002)

From http://www.macosx.org/bitchxpb.html 


"To start, get into a terminal session and type:
pico .bitchxrc
then type the following:
/ignore *dcc* public
/nick Cheve][
Save and exit out of pico.
In a file called .ircrc in /Users/<username>, I have the following:
^ignore *dcc* public
And in a file called .tcshrc in the same location are the following lines:
setenv IRCSERVER irc.idle.net:6667
setenv IRC_NICK Cheve][
setenv IRC_HOST liquid.chevell.net
You'll need to quit your current terminal session to get the last file's changes to apply. I do not think you need all of these files. Since I am a MacOS user and a Unix newbie, I double up on things and when they start working I leave them alone. You can experiment with any of these.

To see all your files in your Terminal.app use the command:
ls -la"


----------



## fbp_ (Aug 1, 2002)

thanks for the help


----------



## dixonbm (Feb 14, 2003)

this is sad....I had to go back to my *OWN* post to figure this out.  Good thing I posted that since macosx.org isn't around anymore.


----------

